# Newbie to Plants



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok I have been lurking quite a bit and not posting much. I think I'm finally getting to the point that I'm not killing every plant I get anymore. I have some of the basic easy plants looking real good, Amazon Swords, Kleiner Bar sword, lots of Crypts, some Ludwigia Repens Oval and a couple different types of Vail.

I just ordered a plant package from someone on Aquabid and this is what I got.

Rotala rotundifolia
Ludwigia senegalensis
Ludwigia glandulosa, Red Star
Rotala macrandra, Red Rotala
Limnophila aromatic
Hygroryza aristata, Asian Watergrass
Taxiphyllum species, Flame Moss


Any tips or tricks for these plants would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers,
Damon


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Well, you got a couple of easy ones, one medium and some difficult ones there. Let me suggest you check out the plantfinder here on the site for some excellent info on the plants.

The Rotala will grow like a weed given minor care. The moss should also do well easily. On the other side of the spectrum, R. macrandra is one of the tougher plants to grow and the 2 Ludwigias you have will also require strong lighting, good CO2 and ferts for successful propagation. 

I am not familiar with the Hygroryza, and actually may not be a true aquatic.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

The Hygroryza aristata is a floater and it's pretty big. It's easy so you won't have any trouble with that one. The Limno. aromatica is not too hard either. 

I think you might struggle with the ones Bert mentioned.


----------



## Crispino Ramos (Mar 21, 2008)

Nice choice of plants but not all plants are beginner plants.


----------



## Damonc1964 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback, I will check out the plant finder.

I really like that asian water grass. It has a long root structure that hangs down in the water.


----------



## Treetom (Jan 23, 2011)

I find that I'm having trouble with the easy plants. Like hornwort. It turned brown in days and just fell apart. I think it takes a certain amount of wet thumb skill even with the so called easy plants. Or am I off here?


----------



## ObiQuiet (Oct 9, 2009)

Treetom said:


> I find that I'm having trouble with the easy plants. Like hornwort.


It's not you. 

What I've learned is that certain plants will thrive in certain tanks, due to variations in nutrients, water params, temperature, competing plants and lighting. The advice to beginners from Diana Walstad to try many species and keep what works is based on this.

For example, when my tank was new hornwort grew like crazy for a year. Now, it's died out. Why? The growth of other plants took over the nutrients in the water, and the substrate gradually releases fewer nutrients also.

Of course, if you really want a particular species of plant to thrive, rather than just having "thriving plants", then you do have to work on getting the conditions right for it.


----------

